# Best books on Resources & Commodities



## RichKid (16 October 2005)

Hi folks,

I've just been flicking through some books on resources/commodities and was wondering if there were any that really stuck out as favourites or that you think are essential reading. 

For starters, these are a couple that I've dug up by searching ASF and are really good from what I've read in them already. 

The Seven Sisters by Anthony Sampson (oil cartels)
Metal Men by Craig Copetas (metal trading)

Smurf, I have a feeling you'll know of quite a few based on the depth of knowledge shown in your posts!


----------



## RichKid (18 October 2005)

Okay, found another one which I think qualifies eventhough it may be more like a general futures trading book- 

Kroll on Futures Trading Strategy by Stanley Kroll. 

Lots of info on some commodities and nice anecdotes. Succint style.

Come on experts, please share a few gems here with me!


----------



## RichKid (17 May 2006)

Don't tell my mum I work on the rigs by Paul Carter:
A hilarious account of work on oil rigs: http://www.paulcarter.net.au (has video/audio clips and updates). No wonder they get paid more than the average Joe.

'The Prize' by Daniel Yergin, Pulitzer Prize winning account of oil and politics.


----------



## bowser (17 May 2006)

Hot Commodities - Jim Rogers

Great book explaining the fundamental reasons why he believes the commodities boom will last for years. Personally the book has made me a lot of $$ so I recommend it....

Rogers is the former partner of George Soros who together formed the Quantum Fund.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 May 2006)

Read a book ages ago called 'Valuing Mining Companies' By Victor Rudeno I think thats the spelling, very simple Australian mining focused book, but very insightful for beginers


----------

